# Lowrider Plaques



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting a plaque for my car this summer and I was wondering how hard is it to install a plaque and I would like to be able to put it the rear view mirror and on the door how is the plaque held up there thanx for the info in advance


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

they usually have two legs so you can stuff it down between the back seat and rear deck .. and or in the side window glass ...


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GotWeed&Sex?_@Jun 17 2005, 07:19 PM
> *I'm thinking about getting a plaque for my car this summer and I was wondering how hard is it to install a plaque and I would like to be able to put it the rear view mirror and on the door how is the plaque held up there thanx for the info in advance
> [snapback]3288144[/snapback]​*


ONLY ONE PLACE TO PUT A PLAQUE, N THATS IN THE BACK OF THE WINDOW BETWEEN THE BACK SEAT...AND ITS FUCKING EASY JUST DRILL 2 SCREWS INTO THE BACK N UR DONE.!!!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Fuck that on the driver or pass window shit.Back window and i dont wanna hear no more about it.Im taking a nap now :uh: :uh:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Jun 27 2005, 02:50 PM
> *Fuck that on the driver or pass window shit.Back window and i dont wanna hear no more about it.Im taking a nap now :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3328155[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i can't stand when plaques are in the doors....don't they fall through or something???


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Dont put it in the side windows! :thumbsdown: the only way to do it is the RIGHT way, back window! Keep it gangsta. LOL


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i tape the legs on mine so they arent all scaratched up but big cee is right its simple..stainless bolts..


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

i like it in the side window especially if u got limo tint in the back and your cars a caddy with a small ass rear window


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 28 2005, 09:35 PM
> *Dont put it in the side windows! :thumbsdown: the only way to do it is the RIGHT way, back window! Keep it gangsta. LOL
> [snapback]3335726[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)




----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

How long does it take to get a plaque made and shipped usually


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jun 28 2005, 08:35 PM
> *Dont put it in the side windows! :thumbsdown: the only way to do it is the RIGHT way, back window! Keep it gangsta. LOL
> [snapback]3335726[/snapback]​*



Doesn't do much if your back window is 2% tinted, thats gangsta :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Heres the plaque in the back of my 4 that stays gangsta in the back window. The day time pic you can see it was just mounted between the back seat and the rear dash. They have 2 legs with bolt holes in the bottom to mount it. If you want to put it in the middle of the rear deck you can go to home depot and get some small L brackets and mount it up with those. I did that when I had one in my 95 impala even with the tint.


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Jul 10 2005, 12:10 AM
> *Heres the plaque in the back of my 4 that stays gangsta in the back window. The day time pic you can see it was just mounted between the back seat and the rear dash. They have 2 legs with bolt holes in the bottom to mount it. If you want to put it in the middle of the rear deck you can go to home depot and get some small L brackets and mount it up with those. I did that when I had one in my 95 impala even with the tint.
> [snapback]3388620[/snapback]​*



Man thats so tight yo I've being doing work on my Monte since I'm out of school for the summer I just got my headliner redone along with my rear deck and a touch up paint job along with some 4x10 and 3.5s in the front, gonna buy a chain steering wheel, and hopefully get my frame strapped, but I don't think I'll have enough to get juiced just a frame wrap right now I see that as being more important than juice, so should I wait until I get juice to get me a plaque or get one now if I get a plaque its gonna say Lowrider 4 Life in chrome....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 8 2005, 03:29 AM
> *Doesn't do much if your back window is 2% tinted, thats gangsta  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3380350[/snapback]​*


I have seen people trim the tint around the plaque that way it can be seen, but I dont like window tint so I have never done it.


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GotWeed&Sex?_@Jul 10 2005, 06:58 PM
> *Man thats so tight yo I've being doing work on my Monte since I'm out of school for the summer I just got  my headliner redone along with my rear deck and a touch up paint job along with some 4x10 and 3.5s in the front, gonna buy a chain steering wheel, and hopefully get my frame strapped, but I don't think I'll have enough to get juiced just a frame wrap right now I see that as being more important than juice, so should I wait until I get juice to get me a plaque or get one now if I get a plaque its gonna say Lowrider 4 Life in chrome....
> [snapback]3391315[/snapback]​*


Go for the wrap, we didnt on my other 64 but we didnt hop it either. It was a cruiser and the occasional highass 3 wheel.


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

Frame Wrap first thats what I figured b/c my car is t-top too and I really want to preserve this car I don't wanna hop or 3 wheel b/c I realy don't want to tear this car up anfter putting so much money into it so I was thinking 2 pumps 4 batteries wired to either 48 or 24 prolly 24volts to avoid any sever stress on my frame b/c I don't how 48 volts would handle on a t-top car or air ride 2 5 gallon or 1 10 gallon tank 1/2 inch lines up 3/8 down electric valves, two viair 450 compressors, all fittings and mufflers, but I can't make up my mind juice is so fucking old school and I love the way it lifts, the bounce, the zeet zeet sound but I don't want my daily on the side of the road all the time or broken down thats why I've been thinking air ride but I really can't stand that refill time that would get so annoying 3-4 hits and your done but I'm thinking they would be better for my daily


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

So go with the bags and then do nitrogen. Its almost as fast or in some cases its just as fast. and yo get a good ride still with little to no matinence.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Mines on the back of my seat... I prolly should put it on the tail gate. But I got a light that shines down on it if its on the back seat.


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

yo ace you got any more pics your impala that joint looks hot what kind of setup you got juice or air?


----------



## bigmike83fleet (Mar 12, 2013)

GotWeed&Sex? said:


> Man thats so tight yo I've being doing work on my Monte since I'm out of school for the summer I just got my headliner redone along with my rear deck and a touch up paint job along with some 4x10 and 3.5s in the front, gonna buy a chain steering wheel, and hopefully get my frame strapped, but I don't think I'll have enough to get juiced just a frame wrap right now I see that as being more important than juice, so should I wait until I get juice to get me a plaque or get one now if I get a plaque its gonna say Lowrider 4 Life in chrome....


That air bag shit is for the burds only homos and pizza guys who wish they had juice do it...get the juice bto realryderz


----------



## pmakjelz (Sep 15, 2015)

I gotta go with Big Mike on this one airbags are like a scooter its cool to ride when you're high on weed but you don't want to be high on weed riding the scooter around your friends


----------



## pmakjelz (Sep 15, 2015)

Real low riders have hydraulics...... you're not low riding unless you got juice.


----------

